# Hiring/Interviewing Active Duty Military?



## mcdonagh (Jul 24, 2002)

Does anyone know what happens when a member of the armed forces that is on active duty away from Massachusetts gets a card from a town to sign the certification list? Does the town send the list to the person or do they select an individual to sign for them. How does the town interview the person (over the phone?) and if the veteran is #1 on the list does the town have to hire them if they want to accept the appointment and wait until the person finishes their obligation and returns home to Mass? Can the town just say to Civil Service "This guy is activated and won't be back for a year so we had to bypass him"??? Thanks!


----------



## MBM (May 15, 2003)

I have the same situation. Has anyone out there been through this process, or know where I can reference it? The HRD site has nothing about it and I'd rather not get the run around by calling them.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I heard that they bypass anyone who is activated......think about it, how does a department know they are even gonna hire the individual.....just because someone is a veteran and high on the list, doesn't guarantee them a job, there are a bunch of things that can disqualify them...another thing is that some towns want to get the officers hired as fast as possible to fill spots....I could be wrong though....this is just something I was told by someone who was activated and asked a department these questions...


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

I would be very wary, they can be bypassed but they have to be accounted for. Now when they do return from active duty, they could bump you out of your job, and you would not have a job. 

You get hired as a military subsitute

And the job you left to take the police, might not be there. Be very wary. It happened to 3 guys i was on with, we all got layed off anyways, but the three military guys that got bypassed were appointed to get rid of lawsuits against the city, they were not even interviewed or background checked...PM me for more explanation if you would like

oh yes, and from what we were told as a military sustitute, you have no civil service protection if the person returns and is deemed fit for the position...like i said this was from a crappy civil service attorney, and the circus


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

My problem is the same, I am have been deployed for the last 7 months and I have a few left before returning stateside. The department that has sent me a card knows of the situation and has been very accomodating.
When I recieved my card I just had to send them a letter along with my orders stating where I was and when I would be back. Luckily I will return just short of the time the academy is supposed to start. 
I also have gotten some leave time granted so that I can have some face time with the chief/selectmen before I get back. So Hopefully if you are deployed your commander will be cool, since mine is on the job in Lawrence he understands.
As for the legal civil service stuff I have no idea as what protection they offer us. Hopefully I wont need to access any of it......


----------



## ArsonLT (Jul 5, 2003)

I know that when my father was hired back in the 70's that he was on active duty and my grandfather actually signed for him stating that he would accept the job. My father returned months later and was hired.

I also work with a guy that took the civil service exam in the 70's and after the exam went into the military until the early 90's. This individual remained on the list until he was hired in 1993.

Civil Service provides for specific rights for veterans and individuals who are on active duty. If you have any questions I would direct you to the legal department within Civil service.

Good Luck &amp; I hope you get the job! :lol:


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

To follow up on the earlier post...I talked to my chiefs aide and he said he would go ahead and send me a packet to complete for my background check. So far everything has gone like I was at home instead of being deployed forward.
If you have this problem I definatly would give the advice to contact the HRD and let them know you are deployed, then contact the department to let them know you are still interested in the position. Then prepare to make a bunch of copies of your orders/DD214 to send out to everyone. They also asked for a letter from my commander.
good luck


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

hey,
Background in progress, had a meeting with the chief and his aide..went well and looks like I will be in. I hope.......


----------

